# DW Review- Power Maxed Typhoon



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Power Maxed Typhoon Review*

1st up big thanks to Wayne at Power Maxed for sending me a pot of their new wax to test, it was a really nice suprise:thumb:

Now I think most of us like a bit of Wax from time to time, I certainly do.

Waxes come in all shapes, sizes and smells and offer various different finishes and durability stats.

Power Maxed are well known for producing a great range of good value detailing/car cleaning chemicals so its going to be interesting to see what the Power Maxed wax has to offer :thumb:

For more information on the range have a look here: http://www.powermaxed.com/

*The Product:*

The product supplied comes in a good quality PET jar with a excellent fitting lid (often its hard to comment on the packaging but i found the lid on the jar to fit really well and open/close really easily).

The label had the usual Power Maxed branding on and all the pertinent information was available.

The wax itself is a nice lemon colour and has a really lovely strong smell of sherbet lemons, the wax felt hard in the pot and an initial finger swipe revealed that it didn't feel oily at all.

*Power Maxed say: 
*
*Typhoon Carnauba Wax 150ml
Typhoon Carnauba Wax a pure blend of T1 Brazilian Carnauba and High Grade Bees Wax, packed full of gloss enhanced ingredients and a stunning lemon fragrance, this wax will give a slick feel, reflective finish and superior hydrophobic protection.

Hydrophobic Beading Technology
Safe for use in direct sunlight
T1 Grade Brazilian Carnauba Wax
Easy Application & Removal
Made & Hand Poured in the UK
Durability: 3 to 4 months
Lemon Scent
Pot Size: 150ml*

*The Method:*

This weeks work was Mrs P's mini.... As normal a bit of a mess so normal drill here, a bit of snow foam followed by a 2 bucket wash.



So looking alot better after a bath :thumb:

Next step was a quick polish by hand to clean the panel and make sure the wax had a good surface to bond to.



So now introducing Power Maxed Typhoon, did I mention it smells really lovely :thumb:



I selected the correct weapon for wax application and the action started, the jar size was a perfect fit for the applicator. In order to prime the pad I twisted the applicator in the jar to make sure that the applicator was coated, this took about 4 turns before i was happy i had complete coverage :thumb:

I then looked at the pot and it almost seemed untouched :doublesho



The wax was then applied to the panel using small over lapping circles like normal, i am pleased to report that it went on really smoothly with zero dragging. Now personally i prefer a slightly more 'oily' wax but at no point did I miss the 'oilyness' on application. Before I knew it i had completed half the panel and had not recharged the applicator.

The panel was finished with only a couple more turns in the jar, i have got to say i was really impressed with how far it spread and glancing into the pot it didn't look like it had been touched.

The wax was then left to cure for 10 mins and at 12 deg/over cast this was about right :thumb:



Armed with a bottle of QD it was time to start buffing but i am really pleased to report that buffing was an absolute pleasure, the QD stayed corked and removal was really quick 



I was really impressed with the finish, there was a slight darkening to the paintwork which also felt really slick, you could really see the richness come through.

*Price:*

£34.99 and is available from here: http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/carnauba-wax-typhoon

Value wise judging from how much I used the 150ml jar is going to last long enough to leave to your grandchildren :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Short answer is yes i will, i would like to see how it performs on different colours :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Power Maxed Typhoon is a really nice wax to use, easy on and easy off. It smells lovely and the smell continues during use.
The finish is slick to touch and rich to view so seems to tick most of the boxes you would want from a wax.

If you are in the market for a good value, easy to use durable wax Typhoon seems to tick most of the boxes and is worthy of consideration especially if you like the smell of Sherbet Lemons

*And of course the obligatory bead shot *



*Thanks for Reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

